# NetworkManager?

## bjorntj

Why isn't this app in portage? Or is it just as easy to compile it myself?

(http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/)

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## mutlu_inek

++

It is definitely missing. KWiFiManager and WiFi Radar are painful.

----------

## nik1982

Yeaha i want it too  :Smile: 

Nik

----------

## UberLord

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> Why isn't this app in portage?

 

Because it sucks and baselayout (well, 1.12 anyway) does a better job. Just no shiny GUI ...

----------

## bjorntj

What's so bad about it?? I have just tried it using a live CD, and it seems to work as it should....

And it's ok fiddling with text files for most of the time, but with wifi it is nice with a GUI app....

BTJ

----------

## UberLord

wpa_supplicant has its own GUI

----------

## Specialized

I'm using the networkmanager, it's really nice to get access to networks without editing files by hand.

For me the wpa_gui never worked.

----------

## mutlu_inek

You can find an ebuild on breakmygentoo.org:

https://svn.breakmygentoo.org/bmg-main/net-misc/networkmanager/

----------

## mutlu_inek

Mini-HOWTO:

Get the following packages from breakmygentoo.org and put them in your overlay:

```
dev-libs/libnl

net-misc/dhcdbd

net-misc/dhcp

net-misc/networkmanager
```

Add

```
net-misc/networkmanager ~x86

net-misc/dhcdbd ~x86

net-misc/dhcp ~x86

dev-libs/libnl ~x86

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant ~x86
```

to your /etc/portage/package.keywords

Add 

```
sys-libs/pam pam_console
```

to your /etc/portage/package.use

Do

```
emerge -v sys-libs/pam gnome-base/gnome-panel net-misc/networkmanager
```

(gnome-panel actually is a dependency of networkmanager which is missing in the ebuild)

Edit /etc/pam.d/login

and /etc/pam.d/xdm (if you are using xdm) or /etc/pam.d/kde (if you are using kdm) or /etc/pam.d/gdm (if you are using gdm)

and add

```
session    optional     pam_console.so
```

 to each of them.

Create and edit /etc/dev.d/default/pam_console.dev, add 

```
#!/bin/bash

exec /usr/sbin/pam_console_apply
```

 to it.

Do

```
chmod +x /etc/dev.d/default/pam_console.dev

gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

rc-update add NetworkManager default

/usr/bin/nm-applet
```

This works in Gnome as well as KDE.

On the same site plugins for openvpn and vpnc can be found: https://svn.breakmygentoo.org/bmg-main/net-misc/

----------

## UberLord

Even though I don't like NetworkManager and tend to avoid GTK+ based apps, I have just put dbus and eXtended option support into dhclient (net-misc/dhcp) which is the dhcp client that NetworkManager uses.

This means that portage versions 3.0.3-r7 and 3.0.4_rc1 should work just fine with NetworkManager when that hits portage.

----------

## mutlu_inek

Thanks! And that made me aware of a deficiency/error in the above HOWTO. I had pulled the diverging version of net-misc/dhcp from breakmygentoo.org previously (it links the dbus stuff to dhcdbd, if I got that right). It is a dependency, but the ebuild does not ask for this version. Instead it is content with portage's current (3.0.3-r4), which prevents the app from functioning. So please check for the (at the moment) unstable versions (see above posting) or pull the modified verision from breakmygentoo.org.

I updated the HOWTO accordingly.

----------

## nik1982

By the way.. is knetworkmanager the kde port of networkmanager or how are these two related? 

Nik

----------

## mutlu_inek

Yes, it is. Suse's new release is supposed to include it. But it is in a very early stage of development, afaik. And I could not find a website with source code, documentation or anything. Anyway, the gtk version works in KDE, too. Of course, having a qt app would be much nicer.  :Smile: 

----------

## steevdave

We have this in Gentopia also.  Knetworkmanager or however it is spelled, is only in KDE SVN currently, although the author is expected to do a 0.1 release of it soon, at that point in time, it will be in Gentopia as well.  For those who don't know, the url is http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org  The version in BreakMyGentoo is pretty much the same, the only difference being (unless it has been update) the dependency on dhcp (which is really dhcdbd's dependency) Also, to note, pam_console_apply actually resides in /usr/sbin/ not in /sbin.  A better url with everything except the pam_console part is at https://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org/wiki/NetworkManager

----------

## mutlu_inek

Works like a charm.  :Smile:  Unlike the version I had installed before (see above), this does not report any weird errors when run from the command line. Thanks!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> wpa_supplicant has its own GUI

 

Which does not work here at all. It does not show me the networks configured in wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## UberLord

So file a bug  :Smile: 

BTW, it WorksForMe

----------

## Phlogiston

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> So file a bug 
> 
> BTW, it WorksForMe

 

Hmm because I can't say why at all it does not work, filing a bug won't help to figure out. First I could try here in the forums.

What version are you using?

----------

## UberLord

Whatever is the latest unstable in portage - currently 0.5.3 + a little wpa_cli patch I wrote (should appear in 0.5.4)

----------

## Phlogiston

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Whatever is the latest unstable in portage - currently 0.5.3 + a little wpa_cli patch I wrote (should appear in 0.5.4)

 

Hehe that does not count   :Razz:  You're cheating actually. So shall I update to latest too or will it break madwifi functionality without patches (from you)?

/edit: Now it seems to work. I didn't care enough to start ath0 correctly before running the gui.

Another question: Stable baselayout is ok for running wireless/wired networks? Or will there be advantages when I upgrade?

----------

## UberLord

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> Another question: Stable baselayout is ok for running wireless/wired networks? Or will there be advantages when I upgrade?

 

Depends. stable baselayout "works".

unstable "works better"  :Smile: 

I summarised a few of the main features in a GWN

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060116-newsletter.xml

For the most part unstable can be considered more stable than stable. We are That Close (tm). Just waiting for a few other packages to go stable first  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Depends. stable baselayout "works".
> 
> unstable "works better" 
> ...

 

Funny answers... Of course from the view of a developer   :Cool: 

First I'll try it with the stable and one day when I have to time to set everything like I need it, I will upgrade.

Thanks a lot for your answers   :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> Funny answers... Of course from the view of a developer  

 

Well, that's the only view I can give really   :Laughing: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   Funny answers... Of course from the view of a developer   
> 
> Well, that's the only view I can give really  

 

Hehe you could ask your wife...   :Cool: 

Now we should finish this silly talk   :Shocked:  and you should continue your work on the baselayout, almighty developer. (I think so ^^)

----------

## lxnay

is there any way to not use pam_console and use a group policy instead ?

----------

## mutlu_inek

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> is there any way to not use pam_console and use a group policy instead ?

 

Honestly, I have no clue if you can use group policies. But take a look at the einfo from the ebuild that is displayed after installation. You could choose the alternative way (create the file /var/run/console/\$USERNAME).

```
pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "NetworkManager depends on the at_console property of DBUS"

        einfo "to give permission to configure the networks.  This means"

        einfo "you either need pam_console configured (see"

        einfo "/usr/portage/sys-libs/pam/files/README.pam_console)"

        einfo "or you need to touch /var/run/console/\$USERNAME for the user"

        einfo "logging in at the console, and remove it when they log back"

        einfo "out."

        einfo "You will need to restart DBUS if this is your first time"

        einfo "installing NetworkManager."

}
```

Why don't you want to use pam_console?

----------

## mirekm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, it is. Suse's new release is supposed to include it. But it is in a very early stage of development, afaik. And I could not find a website with source code, documentation or anything. Anyway, the gtk version works in KDE, too. Of course, having a qt app would be much nicer. 
> 
> 

 

You can find it at:

http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager/

----------

## star.dancer

Hi,

I have installed NetworkManager from the gentopia builds and everything seems to be working fine.  nm-applet is in my gnome-session, I can also run nm-applet from a gnome-terminal and it seems to run without errors.

The only problem is: nothing happens, ie. no applet icon appears in my gnome menu.  There is no 'Network Manager' applet in the gnome 'add to panel' applets list so I can not add the applet to my panel manually.  How do I specify where this applet should appear?

I am using Xgl, which may be the problem, but I have not had any issues with any other applets before Xgl.  I think it might be because NetworkManager tries to automatically add itself to the panel without allowing the user to add it manually.

Any ideas?

----------

## Specialized

As I installed the NetworkManager it created an entry in preferences->sessions->start-up:

```
nm-applet --sm-disable 
```

In the add-to-panel-menu I also don't have an entry.

----------

## Fugee47

i installed the NetworkManager as mentioned in the beginning of this post. It starts and integrates into the kicker-panel. It even shows all wireless networks   :Very Happy:    so i think, everything is set up correctly so far. But when i try to connect to a wireless (wpa-PSK) network, it gets no connection. With iwconfig i can see that the essid is set for a short time. 

wlan is working, i can connect to it with wpa_supplicant manually ....

i debugged the NetworkManager:

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1/wireless): association took too long (>20s), failing activation.

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failure scheduled...

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failed for access point (netgame)

NetworkManager: <information>   Activation (eth1) failed.

NetworkManager: <information>   Deactivating device eth1.

i dont get it   :Sad: 

----------

## vman

Running fresh install ~x86 gnome on Inspiron b130 laptop and installed from the BreakMyGentoo howto (using latest portage dhcp). Seems to run fine except - it breaks my wired dhcpclient - I get the correct IP from my lan server, then it's changed to one that doesn't work - not sure what conf to go into to direct it to leave eth0 as is. Don't have my wlan router in yet, but the wlan0 is configured using the ndiswrapper and no errors come from that - it shows up find in iwconfig. And - no interface in Gnome whatsoever. Not sure where to start to troubleshoot this - peeked at the ebuild contents, but nothing there indicates a graphical application - which is what I assume the applet is supposed to be. Nothing is available in the Add To Panel dialogue related to this either. Ideas?

Cheers,

Mike

----------

## lxnay

we are working on a new Portage overlay, the first ebuild has been release and it's knetworkmanager from svn:

http://svn.sabayonlinuxdev.com/overlay/

----------

## sepp

 *Fugee47 wrote:*   

> i installed the NetworkManager as mentioned in the beginning of this post. It starts and integrates into the kicker-panel. It even shows all wireless networks     so i think, everything is set up correctly so far. But when i try to connect to a wireless (wpa-PSK) network, it gets no connection. With iwconfig i can see that the essid is set for a short time. 
> 
> wlan is working, i can connect to it with wpa_supplicant manually ....
> 
> i debugged the NetworkManager:
> ...

 

I'm having the same problem here and couldn't solve it yet. did you make any progress on this?

----------

## sepp

 *sepp wrote:*   

>  *Fugee47 wrote:*   i installed the NetworkManager as mentioned in the beginning of this post. It starts and integrates into the kicker-panel. It even shows all wireless networks     so i think, everything is set up correctly so far. But when i try to connect to a wireless (wpa-PSK) network, it gets no connection. With iwconfig i can see that the essid is set for a short time. 
> 
> wlan is working, i can connect to it with wpa_supplicant manually ....
> 
> i debugged the NetworkManager:
> ...

 

ok, found out that network manager seems to have a problem with AP which hide their SSID. now with the shown SSID I can connect without a problem. strange

----------

## el3ktro

I hope somebody can help me, I have problems getting NetworkManager to work with ipw3945. Ok my starting point is this:

I have ipw3945 from ~x86, I have wireless-tools & wpa_supplicant emerged, but I didn't configure anything. My home WLAN is unencrypted (for testing this). I didn't configure anything, I didn't change the init configuration etc. During bootup, ipw3945d is loaded automagically, and eth1 automagically connects to my WLAN, receives an IP and works.

I have emerged NetworkManager from breakmygentoo.org as described here, I start dhcdb, I start NetworkManager and the network applet appears and connects to my wired network - eth1 loses it's IP (which is intended I guess, nm only connects to one network at once). I can see my own and a few other WLANs. When I click on my own WLAN, the nm-applet icons has this circling animation, but nothing happens, no green lights. When I switch back to cable, I receive an IP within one or two seconds.

Well as I said my WLAN and dhcp works, but it does only not work with NetworkManager - there seems to be a problem with DHCP, although it does work without NetworkManager. Can anybody help me with this?

Tom

[EDIT]

OK, I solved it myself. I just had to add

```

modules_eth1=("wpa_supplicant")

```

to /etc/conf/net and now NetworkManager works perfectly, including WEP & WPA. Sweet  :Smile:  NetworkManager rocks, THIS is how I want Linux to be, are there any plans to include it into Portage anytime soon?

Tom

----------

## joker

there is a version of knetworkmanager 0.1 

I think it's time for it in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

Isn't that called "wpa_gui" which is installed when wpa_supplicant is emerge with either the qt3 or qt4 USE flags?   :Razz: 

----------

## joker

I think it's not the same  :Smile: 

Still waiting for portage version   :Wink: 

----------

## clockwork06

Just put the friggin thing in portage already. wpa_supplicant doesnt work for all cases. I use wpa_supplicant for wpa, but for static wep it wont associate for some odd reason.

Damn, when did gentoo become "use my desktop, instead of your own" ?!?! I thought having so many options was part of what makes gentoo appealing.

----------

## UberLord

 *clockwork06 wrote:*   

> Just put the friggin thing in portage already. wpa_supplicant doesnt work for all cases. I use wpa_supplicant for wpa, but for static wep it wont associate for some odd reason.

 

Go bitch to the gentopia devs then - they are the NetworkManager evangelists. Note that newer versions of NetworkManager use wpa_supplicant for WEP and no auth AP's too - which means your issue of it not working for WEP AP's will remain.

----------

## vonr

 *clockwork06 wrote:*   

> Just put the friggin thing in portage already.

 

Well, I guess it will eventually be in portage anyway since it has been proposed for inclusion in Gnome 2.18.

----------

## jubajuba

I use wpa_gui now, but I miss something more "integrated" into Gnome. Hope someone will have time and energy to add NetworkManager to portage as it looks like just the thing I want.  :Smile: 

----------

## Sachankara

This is like the fifth time I try NetworkManager, and I still fail to get it working.

These are the steps I took:

1. Compile pam with the pam_console use flag.

2. Added pam_console.so to /etc/pam.d/login

3. Added the /etc/dev.d/default/pam_console.dev script.

4. Chmodded it.

5. Emerged networkmanager.

6. Restarted dbus.

7. Started dhcdbd.

8. Started networkmanager.

9. Started nm-applet, which does not work and spit out the following message:  *Quote:*   

> ** (nm-applet:11046): WARNING **: <WARNING>      nma_dbus_init (): nma_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.18" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'

 

So, what have I missed?  :Confused: 

(Guess it would be the dbus configuration files. But I really don't know what to do with them.)

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Same here:

```
** (nm-applet:10559): WARNING **: <WARNING>      nma_dbus_init (): nma_dbus_init() could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.7" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
```

I configured according to the third "or" branch in the gentopia wiki's info (editing the dbus config file for network manager).  Guess I'll try the other ways.

EDIT: got it working I think.  (Still not ready for prime time, but I guess that is to be expected).

1. Since I'm the only person using my laptop, instead of fooling with pam_console, I did this:

```
witr@wideload ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/local.start

# Allow witr to run netapplet

touch /var/run/console/witr
```

Note that the third way mentioned on Gentopia (editing the NetworkManager dbus config file) doesn't work it seems.

2. Then I got this:

```
Oct 22 19:50:48 wideload NetworkManager: <WARNING>       nm_signal_handler (): Caught signal 11.  Generating backtrace...

Oct 22 19:50:48 wideload NetworkManager: ******************* START **********************************

Oct 22 19:50:48 wideload NetworkManager: Frame 0: NetworkManager [0x806ba08]

Oct 22 19:50:48 wideload NetworkManager: ******************* END **********************************

```

That is fixed by deconfiguring all the interfaces in /etc/conf.d/net.  Be sure you don't start any of the net.ethx (or whatever interfaces you want netapplet to namage).

3. I have to explicitly select TKIP when I do WPA-PSK for some reason, otherwise wpa_supplicant fails.

4. The only issue now is that I have three passwords I need to enter at login-time: the normal password, the password for my ssh keys, and now the password for the network manager keychain.  Is there any way to combine the later two?

----------

## s56vpe

Networkmanager is now in portage (M~). Anyone tried this one yet?

----------

## BigBaaadBob

Interesting.  Which is newer?

```
[I--] [M~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4-r1 (0)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [M~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028 (0)

```

----------

## UberLord

 *BigBaaadBob wrote:*   

> Interesting.  Which is newer?
> 
> ```
> [I--] [M~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4-r1 (0)
> 
> ...

 

net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4-r1 is newer.

The pre bit denotes that is pre 0.6.4, but newer than 0.6.3

----------

## KpR2000

is it possible to install networkmanager without installing gnome packages? I want to use it with knetworkmanager.

First I have got a gnome-keyring-1 error. Then I installed gnome-keyring (no further dependency).

But now the package 'libpanelapplet-2.0' is not found.

Now I think I have to install gnome-panel package with a lot of gnome packages to fix it. Ideas?

----------

## joker

```
USE="-gnome" emerge networkmanager
```

should do the trick  :Smile: 

----------

## KpR2000

but it don't do the trick. See the following output:

```
emerge -va networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028  USE="crypt -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028 to /

 * NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NetworkManager-0.6.4_pre20061028.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028/work

 * Applying networkmanager-0.6.4-Gentoo-checklo.patch ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-use-kernel-headers.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-resolvconf-perms.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-0.6.4-gentooinitscript.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying networkmanager-0.6.4-confchanges.patch ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028/work/NetworkManager ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/pptp

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/vpnc

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: NetworkManager

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/pptp/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/pptp/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/vpnc/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/vpn-daemons/vpnc/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating NetworkManager/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

/usr/bin/confcache --confcache-ignore /var/tmp/ccache:/var/tmp/.distcc --confcache-dir /var/tmp/confcache ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-gcrypt --disable-more-warnings --localstatedir=/var --with-distro=gentoo --with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d --enable-notification-icon --with-gcrypt --disable-more-warnings --localstatedir=/var --with-distro=gentoo --with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d --enable-notification-icon --with-gcrypt --disable-more-warnings --localstatedir=/var --with-distro=gentoo --with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d --enable-notification-icon --disable-gtk-doc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: loading cache config.cache

checking for a BSD-compatible install... (cached) /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... (cached) o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking build system type... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /bin/grep

checking for egrep... (cached) /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) ld

checking if the linker (ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes

checking for ld option to reload object files... (cached) -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... (cached) /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... (cached) pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... (cached) ok

checking for objdir... (cached) .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... (cached) no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) ld

checking if the linker (ld) is GNU ld... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking paths.h usability... yes

checking paths.h presence... yes

checking for paths.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for pid_t... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for working memcmp... (cached) yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... (cached) yes

checking for uname... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.27.2... 0.35.0 found

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for locale.h... (cached) yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... (cached) yes

checking for libintl.h... (cached) yes

checking for ngettext in libc... (cached) yes

checking for dgettext in libc... (cached) yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... (cached) yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  de

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... (cached) no

checking for wireless-tools >= 28pre9... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

Your dbus version is 0,61,0.

checking for GTHREAD... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for GMODULE... yes

checking for HAL... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for GDK_PIXBUF... yes

checking for GLADE... yes

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for GNOME_KEYRING... yes

checking for NOTIFY... yes

checking for LIBNL... yes

checking for libgcrypt-config... /usr/bin/libgcrypt-config

checking for PANEL_APPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0) were not met:

No package 'libpanelapplet-2.0' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PANEL_APPLET_CFLAGS

and PANEL_APPLET_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028/work/NetworkManager/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 63:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 59:   Called econf '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--disable-gtk-doc'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant
```

With "-crypt" it does also not work.  Ideas?

----------

## joker

Oh yeah right, I forgot about that, the ebuild is wrong in my opinion. You need to add to the ebuild:

```
--without-gnome
```

----------

## KpR2000

 *joker wrote:*   

> Oh yeah right, I forgot about that, the ebuild is wrong in my opinion. You need to add to the ebuild:
> 
> ```
> --without-gnome
> ```
> ...

 

thank you very much. It compiled successfully.

----------

## Sachankara

Let's see here, I tried the latest version available in portage, and now it doesn't spew out any error messages - but the wifi part does not work at all. What a crap application. To bad Portage doesn't have any alternatives to GTK based wireless applications with notification icons. Guess I'll have to write my own (not likely) or try to get the unmaintained "Unplugged" working (or wait even further for NetworkManager to mature). :/

Hurray for Windows-look-a-like applications that try to do everything and end up doing nothing.  :Razz:  (Yes I am frustrated...  :Wink: )

----------

## fldc2

Any support for static ip in the gentoo backend?

----------

## saintdev

 *fldc2 wrote:*   

> Any support for static ip in the gentoo backend?

 

It's being worked on.

I've posted a patch at bug 154497 that should handle most configurations.

Metalgod is currently working on getting this committed to NM CVS so it should end up in a release sometime soon.

----------

